# wpa_supplicant shutdown after some period of inactivity

## DMoL

Hello,

I have no access points at home, I have it only at work. At home I use wired-connection, but net.wlan0 is running wpa_supplicant at background. It causes wifi-led blinking, and it is a bit annoying. I have to do /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop. Is it possible to archive something like via config files?

Thanks.

----------

## DONAHUE

Take a look at ifplugd.

----------

